# RAE Bedford - Jan 16



## ReverendJT (Feb 1, 2016)

*RAE Bedford *

Brief history taken from RAE Bedford - The Beginning 
The wind tunnel  provision consisted essentially of  four large high-quality research facilities,  which would allow the 
testing of aircraft configurations and components at speeds from around eighty miles per hour up to a Mach number of 5, or five times the speed of sound. These were (in order of completion) the 3x3 supersonic tunnel, the 13x9 low speed tunnel, the 8x8 supersonic tunnel, and the 3x4 high supersonic speed tunnel (HSST). The numerals identify the working section dimensions in feet, width by height. The 8x8 and the 3x4 were the largest tunnels in their Mach number range in Western Europe. A low speed tunnel was also provided specifically to study the spinning characteristics of aircraft, which was a little understood phenomenon at the time. This Vertical Spinning Tunnel (VST) and the 13x9 low speed tunnel are still in use, the VST for skydiving and the 13x9 for the development of racing cars by Red Bull. A number of small tunnels were also built to provide for aerodynamic studies of a more fundamental nature. 

These tunnels were fully utilised and served for the whole second half of the twentieth century and virtually every British aircraft project, and many from overseas, benefited from their advanced aerodynamic capabilities and from the quality and knowledge of the scientific, engineering and industrial people who staffed them. The contribution of the National Aeronautical Establishment (later the “Royal Aircraft Establishment Bedford”) to both the Nation’s security and to its industrial wellbeing was outstanding. Its legacy will continue to be felt and valued well into the twenty-first century. 

Over a period between 1970 and 1972 a group of aerodynamics staff moved from the National Physical Laboratory (NPL) Teddington to RAE. The group that moved was largely the High Speed Aerodynamics Group of the NPL Aerodynamics Division. About 10 people moved to Bedford. The intention was that the high speed tunnels at Teddington would be dismantled and rebuilt, and the staff would go with them. In the event, although a lot of money was spent on design-studies for this purpose, no tunnels were ever rebuilt. 


*The Explore *

So we set off on a dreary Sunday Afternoon in search of some wind tunnels in the Bedfordshire countryside, we being myself and 3 non-members. When we got there, we quickly found there were actually rather a lot of cars parked up in the carpark, it should be noted that this site is very much still active, being used for industrial and commercial activities. We sneaked away from the beaten path to have a look around, it was all pretty secure so only external shots I'm afraid (Monkeymutt how did you get in!?!)



















































Deciding to head off to location number too, we headed back to the car, driving past a rather stern looking man in a high vis vest, the ‘Site Manager’ I presume. When we reached the security gate we realised they had put the barriers down and the guard was on the phone to the site manager. We were told to wait for him to get back as he wanted to “have a chat” with us. I wasn’t too happy about this and asked him what about but he was keeping quiet. A car pulled up to the entrance gate and what happened next was probably the funniest moment I have experienced whilst Urbex Adventuring… he opened the wrong gate. In a cloud of tire smoke and laughter we were through the gate, shouting “Bye then!” to the gesticulating security man, and we were off to Bletchley Park for Adventure no. 2. I hope the Site Manager wasn’t too hard on the Guard..


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't think Monkeymutt will tell you.


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 1, 2016)

krela said:


> I don't think Monkeymutt will tell you.


I know [emoji19] I'd rather work it out anyway!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2016)

Who is monkeymutt ha ha..sadly we could not get in that building either ☺ we got in the other one though..loving your great escape though ☺


----------



## krela (Feb 1, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> I know [emoji19] I'd rather work it out anyway!


That isn't quite what I was getting at, but I'm sure you'll realise soon enough!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 1, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Who is monkeymutt ha ha..sadly we could not get in that building either ☺ we got in the other one though..loving your great escape though ☺



Ha! My mistake, sorry Mikey!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 1, 2016)

Hs ha it's ok..I am always making mistakes


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 1, 2016)

Ha ha! Loving this. Excellent photos as well as the bants! 
Really enjoyed the report. We too had a complete failure here, tried to ban MikeyMutt when I found out he'd got in  
Excellent work on the getaway!


----------



## urbexdevil (Feb 2, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Deciding to head off to location number too, we headed back to the car, driving past a rather stern looking man in a high vis vest, the ‘Site Manager’ I presume. When we reached the security gate we realised they had put the barriers down and the guard was on the phone to the site manager. We were told to wait for him to get back as he wanted to “have a chat” with us. I wasn’t too happy about this and asked him what about but he was keeping quiet. A car pulled up to the entrance gate and what happened next was probably the funniest moment I have experienced whilst Urbex Adventuring… he opened the wrong gate. In a cloud of tire smoke and laughter we were through the gate, shouting “Bye then!” to the gesticulating security man, and we were off to Bletchley Park for Adventure no. 2. I hope the Site Manager wasn’t too hard on the Guard..



You did better than us then, we had a run in with who I can assume is the very same security guard. Just you got away lightly...

He escorted us back to our cars asking us to leave while muttering on his walkie talkie, we took our time getting in the cars until we overheard him saying "we have some arsey ones here" over the walkie talkie. As we were leaving I pulled away and stopped the other side of the gate but the other car with the group wasn't so lucky.

Secca overtook and pulled in front of his car, leaned through the window shouting in his very own words "you and me, right now, round the back, off the record". Threatening to call the police on secca ourselves and telling him to get out of the car they got out of the gate.

It didn't stop there though! We pulled up in the parking space just outside while we decided where to head next, only for him to follow us out stating that we were still on their property and needed to move.

I keep an eye on this place but hearing he's still up to his tricky kind of puts me off.


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 2, 2016)

urbexdevil said:


> Secca overtook and pulled in front of his car, leaned through the window shouting in his very own words "you and me, right now, round the back, off the record". Threatening to call the police on secca ourselves and telling him to get out of the car they got out of the gate.



Wow, how very unprofessional! I was surprised how open the access was and with nothing to stop you wandering around if you so wished it sounds like a rather unreasonable response. I don't think I'll be getting back through the gate any time soon so someone else will have to drive next time..


----------



## jsp77 (Feb 2, 2016)

Secca were onto me even before I got out of the car, think I went too early tho. Had a brief chat with him, told him I was lost and went elsewhere.


----------



## urbexdevil (Feb 3, 2016)

ReverendJT said:


> Wow, how very unprofessional! I was surprised how open the access was and with nothing to stop you wandering around if you so wished it sounds like a rather unreasonable response. I don't think I'll be getting back through the gate any time soon so someone else will have to drive next time..




Unprofessional is one way to put it, I have a dashcam in my car and so wish I fitted a rear facing one as well to get the whole thing on camera.

It is a point about how open it was though... when he busted us we were just standing by the water bit in your picture with the 2 people walking. We wasn't actually doing anything at that point other than all of us on the phones, for all he knew we could have been there for the sky diving thing and had some time to kill and just went for a stroll. How would he know any different?

It came as a surprise when he popped around the corner there shouting "you need to leave now".


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

Monkeymutt, that's a keeper, Rubex will hiss herself


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> Monkeymutt, that's a keeper, Rubex will hiss herself



Trust me that name has already been used ☺ it did not take long


----------



## ReverendJT (Feb 3, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Trust me that name has already been used ☺ it did not take long



:embarrassed:


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 3, 2016)

Great report and shots,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 3, 2016)

Monkeymutt? I'll definitely be using that this weekend lol as Mikey said we didn't get in here either but the other building is very cool and definitely worth a look


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

Rubex said:


> Monkeymutt? I'll definitely be using that this weekend lol as Mikey said we didn't get in here either but the other building is very cool and definitely worth a look



Only fair you do Rubex after all he DID tell us about your flask, give him hell girl.


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

You got some great pics before you got nabbed Rev, I enjoyed it and I apologize for not acknowledging that in my first post, I was too keen to take the mickey outa Mikey I'm afraid


----------



## jayb3e (Feb 3, 2016)

I rather like monkeymutt lol


----------



## krela (Feb 3, 2016)

Woobar said:


> I rather like monkeymutt lol



Me too, I might change his name while he's not looking.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2016)

Ha ha that's misuse of power ☺


----------



## smiler (Feb 3, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Ha ha that's misuse of power ☺



He won't Mikey but you're gonna be Monkeymutt the turd polisher for awhile, I'm looking forward to the dynamic duo's weekend explore, Stay Safe and get a Belfast pic for me.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 3, 2016)

smiler said:


> He won't Mikey but you're gonna be Monkeymutt the turd polisher for awhile, I'm looking forward to the dynamic duo's weekend explore, Stay Safe and get a Belfast pic for me.



Thank you..I really don't mind..I love the abuse.thank you smiler.I don't think there will be any Belfast sinks were we are going.but we will try..plus we got some new stuff planned for next month.so hopefully be some stuff there ☺


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 4, 2016)

I had a similar experience at Bedford, myself and my daughter got caught on the other side of the base near where the dog kennels were. A Sweeney like security guard pulled up all smoke and sunglasses and demanded we give him our names as he was calling the police, he then asked if I had a pen he could use !! when i said no he insisted we showed him where we got in which we did and then proceeded to leave through the same hole with a cheery goodbye !! he looked quite shocked as we wandered off.....


----------



## SlimJim (Mar 4, 2016)

Haha! I think secca there is on the verge of infamy! Me & Pb went down with a view to getting in. Parked up and it just didn't feel right: people everywhere, kids, families, cars, was really odd! We were literally walking around on the road and an Astra rolls past and promptly reverses back and opens the window and a gruff voice says "WOT YOU DOIN'!?". So we're just like "Just havin' a walk" to which he replies "YOU NEED TO LEAVE - NOWWW". We explain to him that we're going to leave and that it's in the direction we're walking anyway and he radios in "CONTROL - GOT A COUPLE OF GUYS HERE - UNRESPONSIVE..." and mutters a load of other crap. We explain to him that we just spoke to him, re-iterate that we're leaving and let him know that he's a total clown  He follows us, then disappears and reappears again as I'm driving back up the access road towards the barrier. I see some numpty 20 or 30 yards from exiting through the barrier, so I tailgated him and shot out before they had a chance to trap us  haha! Crew - 1 Secca - 0


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 4, 2016)

Brilliant Jim ! was the funniest capture I had since I got caught at Bass Maltings and the guy said "don't run I am to fat to chase you " I ended up having a chat with him and he was a great guy, makes all the difference


----------

